
An Introduction to the Crystal Programming Language - sdogruyol
https://hackernoon.com/an-introduction-to-the-crystal-programming-language-b9e0222b5b5e
======
sdogruyol
Crystal is great! It's still being under development but there's not many
breaking changes after 0.20.0+ and it's getting smoother day by day.
Parallelism and Windows support are on the way. BTW feel free to join the
superb friendly community on Gitter [https://gitter.im/crystal-
lang/crystal](https://gitter.im/crystal-lang/crystal) :)

[Shameless plug] I'm the author of
Kemal([http://kemalcr.com/](http://kemalcr.com/)): Fast, Effective, Simple web
framework.[/Shameless plug]

